# When are we as Hunters going to get a clue?



## mjollnir (Oct 17, 2002)

I am really getting tire of this NR vs. R debate.

Why are NR getting on the land? Very simple they ask!!!!!!! (True some pay, but alot don't). It is about time that resident hunters get this in their head. The worst that can happen is the guy says no.

Growing up and living in Central North Dakota I can't tell you how many times I had my decoy's jumped by resident non-local hunters looking for an advantage. Problem was they jumped decoys set on posted land that they didn't have permission for. Hell had they asked before hand they could have joined with me and my buddies more time then not they drove by us setting up, but no that ment talking to locals. Not once in 15 plus years of hunting did I have a NR shoot my decoys.

After NR's started showing up I still had access and made some good friends. Mosts NR's aren't going to screw up their vaction by not doing the simple things. They asked.

I lived out in the Western part of the state for 10 years and never had a problem with access, Why I asked. True some wanted to be paid but there are many forms payment. Usally it was in the form of helping work calves, sending some goose meat, sending deer sausage, controlling praire dog towns or helping control the coyote problems. Point is I still asked.

Point is we as hunters don't own the land or the birds, The farmers/ranchers own the land and the state as a whole owns the birds. And the farmer/ranchers really just want to know who is on their land. But until you ask they won't know and most likely won't ever let you on if you go without asking.

As far as guides and outfitters go, I believe it should be regulated and have some form of minumum standards that the guides have to follow. But as far as capping there business I don't think so. Would you want the goverment telling you how much you can make?

My whole point in this discussion is offer to go that extra mile and help out and simply just ask. The worst they can say is no.

:sniper:


----------



## Westerner (Mar 15, 2002)

My endorsement probably "isn't worth the paper it's printed on," but I agree with everything you said.


----------



## Bronco (Aug 12, 2002)

You make some excellent points! This last weekend I was in a small town bar visiting with the bar keep. A farmer walked in and we were visiting about football-particularily the Vikings :lol: He asked if we were in town hunting and I said yes-we were camped out at a campground about 5 miles south of town. He stated he had a lot of land in that county and "asked us" if we goose hunted! I immediately stated yes and that my truck was full of decoys. He made me a deal-he said we could hunt pheasants,grouse and deer on his land as long as we promised to kill every damn goose we could!!! He stated the resident goose population is raising hell with his crops. He swathed something-only to have 100's of geese land in it and eat, **** and mess it up! He hates geese and wants hunters  I would tell you all where this is-however I am afraid I would lose this golden opportunity-however the point is there are alot of "good guys" out there, it is just a matter of meeting them! Provided people like Ed Shultz don't scare em off!


----------



## Westerner (Mar 15, 2002)

Congratulations, Bronco. It sounds like you found the goose that laid the golden egg. It must have been something to have someone ask you to kill all the geese you can!



Bronco said:


> You make some excellent points! This last weekend I was in a small town bar visiting with the bar keep. A farmer walked in and we were visiting about football-particularily the Vikings :lol: He asked if we were in town hunting and I said yes-we were camped out at a campground about 5 miles south of town. He stated he had a lot of land in that county and "asked us" if we goose hunted! I immediately stated yes and that my truck was full of decoys. He made me a deal-he said we could hunt pheasants,grouse and deer on his land as long as we promised to kill every damn goose we could!!! He stated the resident goose population is raising hell with his crops. He swathed something-only to have 100's of geese land in it and eat, sh*t and mess it up! He hates geese and wants hunters  I would tell you all where this is-however I am afraid I would lose this golden opportunity-however the point is there are alot of "good guys" out there, it is just a matter of meeting them! Provided people like Ed Shultz don't scare em off!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

mjollnir What do you mean guides should not be liminited? Are you saying that they should have control over the existing nonresident lisenses? What about the nonresident freelancer? Or Are you saying that there should no caps with unlimited hunters?


----------



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

mjollnir, I do agree with some of your opinions,but I dont think theres resentment towards NR around here.It appears that these folks are past the "its the NR's fault". The only question now is how to we keep the hunting good for everyone before its sold out, if your a NR freelancer your in the same game 2 weeks a year with residents.


----------



## mjollnir (Oct 17, 2002)

As far as I am concerned if a guide is going to lease hunting land a percentage should then be left open to non-fee hunting (which alot of them do). The only other way I feel they should be regulated is by how they operate their business (certifing their guides, certifing vehicles that carry hunters). Basically making it a respectable bussiness that pays its share. And also gets rid of the things that happened by Richardton/Hebron.

Even with the recent increase in NR and guides we still are not at the amount of hunters of the 70 and 80's. Like it or not if we don't start getting some of the populations under control, nature will start controlling it and then we will have bigger problems (ie. CRD, Black tung, goverment destruction of goose flocks).

And with all due respect I hunted alot of Fee land with out ever paying a dime. There are always ways around the money thing. You just have to realize that they are trying to make a buck or life a little easier just like us. I guess in reality I don't see the same problems you do because I haven't had a problem with access. And yes I have fee hunted too.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I have to disagree with some of the things you have stated, mjollnir, but also have to agree with some also. I'm also tired of the resident / NR debate however it's not going to go away. You sound like you have a good ideas and I'd agree with the fact that you can get on some good land if you ask. I'm not trying to skirt the issue here but with a job and family to support and the good pheasant areas 300 miles away it's very hard to establish relationships unless you have done this through hunting trips over the years. We had done that over many years but when the outfitters took over it sort of left us in the cold to start all over again. I'll also have to mention that the state may have an impressive amount of yellow colored dots on their PLOTS booklets map, and they are doing a good job of signing up more land, don't get me wrong, but these areas were and are hit so hard everyday, by the resident and mainly NR sportsman that they become devoid of birds very quickly.

Your implication that resident sportsman don't ask permission is just plain false. I for one ask every landowner I can find even if the land is not posted. If I can't find the landowner and the land is not posted, I'll hunt it. I guess it's legal to do that but only in last resort. I'd say the NR's as a whole ask and I'd say the residents ask also. There are bad eggs in every basket. I've hunted on fee operations in western ND that had plenty of "extra" pheasants in case the hunters were bad shots. These guys are locals. I've seen residents and NR's shoot limits in morning and either give them away or eat them and then shoot another limit in the afternoon. Just look at todays report of 3 NR's that have gotten arrested for having 250-300 ducks in their possession. If you've had guys sneak up on decoys, which I've had also, I'd just consider that a compliment that you put out a great decoy spread and have a laugh about it. If these guys were on posted land - turn them in. That's what the Turn in Poachers program was made to handle.

I heard a good idea, in my opinion, the other day on the radio that might solve some of the debate on both sides. Let the pheasant season alone as it is right now but add 2 months or what ever on the end for resident sportsmen only. The reason the outfitters in the SW wanted the season extended was for added revenue. Let's give them the added revenue but from the resident hunters. As a way to get most of the resident hunters to support this concept the outfitters might only charge 25.00/day per guy. This would make the hunts more economical for many resident sportsmen, be a way to harvest the surplus roosters there are in the SW every winter, and help the local economies and outfiters. I bet the small towns would welcome with open arms, as they do now for the NRs, the added revenue in the restaurants, hotels and stores after their X-mas season was over.

I think what we all need to do is to stop this resident / NR debate talk talk and get down to some compromise on the issues. All the sportsmen who hunt in ND are here to have a good time hunting. Lets find ways for all to do so.


----------

